# does the engine have to come out?



## rbig (Sep 5, 2004)

Anyone know if I have to pull the engine to re-ring the pistons in my K-532 in the JD 400?


----------



## HYDROGUARDIAN16 (Feb 14, 2007)

*yes*

yes you do you cant put piston rings on while the piston is in the sleeve unless there is something diiferent that you have that your talking about.

pull out what?


----------

